# Starting over with rabbits



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My breeder rabbits were getting a little age on them, so we went on and put them in a jar ... rabbit stew ... yummy. 

I need to rework the cages and all that good stuff. Then start looking for some new ones, more like early spring.

One winter project ~ rework rabbit cages. (the list gets longer and longer. )


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

are you doing rabbits and chickens?

what breed(s) do you prefer?

how many do you raise at once?

when I raise them (no more than 3 litters at a time) I do NZW (New Zealand White) crossbreeds (Flemish Giant usually), I find that purebred FGs, while large also have large bones and less meat


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We like the californian does with a rex buck, for the extra "nicer fur pelts". We did try the Flemish Giant cross but I had so many health problems (heat mostly) that we went back to what worked. 

We keep one buck and two does and that keeps us with lots of little ones. With lots to put up. 

We also do chickens.


----------

